# Soundproofing an existing ceiling



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Soundproofing after the construction is a tricky thing. Adding insulation may work wonders or it may do nothing. The type of insulation is often more important. There is a new product, 'Roxul', that claims superior sound proofing. I don't think it comes in a blow in version.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

You'll likely not only have problems with voices, but also impact sound. Insulation will help to a certain degree and within certain frequencies, but there are several elements that are essential to soundproofing. My recommendation is that you understand what sound you need to diminish and how best to accomplish it, as it's easy to spend the time and money launching a solution only to find it doesn't meet your expectations. Soundproofing can require expense and effort. Best to go with what is right the first time.

These links to article libraries will provide you with some good information covering the problems of soundprrofing and how to solve them. They sell soundproofing products, but I have found their information to be objective and accurate:

http://www.greengluecompany.com/technicallibrary.php

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/

http://www.soundproofing.org/


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

You definitely don't want foam. About all you can do is to add more mass and damp that mass with damping compound. Standard 5/8" drywall is heavy and cheap. 

Insulation will help a bit but only if is of low density. Higher density will risk conduction. This is a real risk with anything blown in.


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

Just a thought. What is the flooring upstairs? Maybe some carpet with high density pad? Also a thought, though it requires a bit of work. A drywall overlay on the existing ceiling. I did a very expensive condo job where the customer had us do 3 layers of drywall on walls and ceiling. And let me tell ya, that place was soundproof. Just some thoughts.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

There is also a drywall sound board that is equal to 8 sheets of drywall for sound dampening. Sound deadening and sound proofing are looked at as two different kettles of fish. You would most likely benefit from installation of both sound deadening drywall and roxul insulation. Did my basement that way and huge difference. Kids can play pool as well as video games on the big screen and we don't hear them at all. But we can listen in on them with the intercom system and that makes for a fun time once in a while.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

fixrite said:


> There is also a drywall sound board that is equal to 8 sheets of drywall for sound dampening.


That is a myth, actually. The board is a fine (albeit expensive) product but there has never been any test data or even a theory that would support 1=8. It is a marketing sound bite. Nothing more.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes it is expensive, but that is based on opinion.I do not wish to argue about just how many sheets of regular drywall this is equal to,all I know is it works and he was looking for a solution. NO myth there.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

No myth that pre-damped drywall can work well. I was speaking specifically to the marketing sound bite which is unfounded and therefore misleading.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

You say it is an unfounded and misleading but those are just general derogatory statements, with no supporting documentation, sounds ( forgive the pun) like you are doing exactly what you accuse the other company of doing........hmmmmm


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

You're not acquainted with the industry, so I can appreciate your perspective. They've been called out on this for many years within the acoustics community. 

It is unfounded if there's never been any supportive documentation or dialog. Try asking them as many others have.

The continued use of the sound bite without supporting documentation would be considered misleading by most. The burden of proof is upon them, not me.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Acquainted with the product I am. Just as I am acquainted with other products. Although I may not know the exact specifics on any one product does not make me ignorant. Although some may think they know it all about everything, I do not. I stand by my statement made earlier, using roxal and sound deadening drywall works. There are many other products out there that do a very good job and need to be installed differently as they are a different product. Some are better than others which is par for the course. Seems like you have a bad taste for a specific product, I did not mention brands or anything of the sort. Only trying to offer a reasonable solution to a challenge someone was having. I think at this point I should look at fixing the in floor heating of my igloo as it gets cold here in Canuck land.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

PLease don't take this the wrong way. No one said you were ignorant. 

Of course Roxul and pre-damped drywall can work well. No one said it did not.

What I have a bad taste for is any company that preys on someone's intuition rather than relying on industry standard independent testing to forward a point.


----------



## kranabetterp (Oct 18, 2011)

I need to soundproof my ceiling. Although this is a diy site I was hoping someone would know if I hire a general contractor or a drywaller to take down my ceiling/add roxul instillation/resilient channel and then drywall. I have read that it is tricky to put up the resilient channel properly. Thanks.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Resilient Channel is not only tricky, is mis-installed more times than not. 85% according to the companies that manufacture it. It has no structural rating and anyone who bends steel is free to make whatever they like for a profile. THis is why it is the #1 soundproofing product in litigation. It simply does not deliver.

I would suggest you focus on getting a good drywall guy. The finishing of the drywall (mud and tape) is technically the most difficult part of all of this. Then simply give him the plan of what to do. 

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/sp-solutions/soundproofing-ceilings/


----------



## CBlock (Mar 7, 2013)

I currently own a two story duplex, which the noise travels between the floors quite clearly. The first noise reduction process would be wall to wall carpet on the upper level with a thick pad (considering if both cost and accessibility are possible). The second and most cost efficient method would be to glue sound board on the existing ceiling on the lower level, then attach resilient channel (or less productive "hat channel")perpendicular to the floor joists. Air pockets between the layers play a critical role as does the proper installation of the resilient channel. After you have that done now you can affix 5/8" drywall to the channel, mud it up and paint! The greatness of this process is you can do one room at a time, when time and money are available, not to mention you don't want to live with your whole house in disarray!


----------

